

CRM options for early-stage B2B startups? - beat

What are some interesting CRM options for early-stage B2B startups? What are good questions to ask or features to seek? And what problems have you encountered with the CRM solutions you've tried?
======
mindcrime
We run a self-hosted SugarCRM install.

Advantages: It's OSS, and there's a freely downloadable community edition, so
all it costs us is the price of a VPS. Sugar is fairly full-featured and has a
vibrant community around it.

Cons: While "fairly" full-featured, there are some things missing (at least in
CE). For example, the record for a company doesn't have a field for NAICS
code. That, to me, is a fairly basic thing a CRM ought to have.

Also, Sugar is written in PHP. Now that's not necessarily a "negative" in the
broader sense, but it's a negative to me, since I'm not a PHP programmer and I
don't like PHP. The net result is, I'm _very_ reluctant to make any
customizations to our Sugar install.

There also doesn't appear to be much in the way of process or workflow
features. This is the kind of thing that we'd hack in ourselves if we were
using something written in Java or Groovy, but not really interested in
maintaining a bunch of PHP stuff.

Still though, for an early stage startup, who just needs a place to track
accounts, leads, opportunities, etc. Sugar is a decent enough option.

~~~
kissmd
in sugar crm objects are extendable per gui.

it is only a few click away to add your own custom fields.

~~~
mindcrime
Good point. It's not quite as intuitive as I'd like, but it only took me a
couple of minutes to add a "Primary NAICS Code" field. Thanks for pointing
that out.

------
bigiain
Check out Zoho ( <https://www.zoho.com/crm/> ) - they've got a free plan aimed
at startups/entrepreneurs - it's limited to only 3 users on the account, you
then jump to $12/user/month if you need more. (and if you cant justify
$12/user/month on a CRM for a team of four or more, you've probably got it set
up wrong...)

Some other advice: From being peripherally involved in many CRM
installations/rollouts/configurations (I mostly end up getting the website and
analytics integrated), _every_ bit of CRM software appears to suck at the
beginning. I've recently had clients using Sugar, Zoho, MS Dynamics, and
Salesforce - at the start, everyone thinks the software sucks. I think that's
because "CRM" as an activity sucks, at least to start with. You'll be asking
people to change the way they do things, and record information they think
doesn't need recording - and they'll know "the system" keeps track of them,
and they'll hate it. And even if those people using the CRM software _do_ see
the benefit, it's too long-term to provide the "reward" to motivate them to
learn and continue to use the CRM. But if everybody involved perseveres, it's
_so_ worth it.

I guess my advice is this: Don't sweat which CRM you choose - choosing one
isn't the hard bit, or even an important decision. Choosing to use one at all
is the important decision, and grinding through the steep learning curve and
lack of immediate reward is "the hard bit".

------
adammichaelc
I'd look into <http://www.infusionsoft.com/>

It combines marketing automation with sales, and I've heard it's easy to use
and works well; they hold your hand for the first 30 days to make sure you
know how to use it to its full advantage.

Planning on using it at my next company.

------
pankajshr_jpr
Checkout vtiger CRM, its pretty much open source version of sugar CRM.
Advantages: Complete CRM is opensource, no hidden paid features, there are
wide list of free extensions. Few are paid . community support is also good.

Disadvantages: Not much of good UX. You might need to customize to get better
user experience.

